# port FreeBSD to ARMv9 architecture



## nikx0717 (May 24, 2010)

Recently, I want to port FreeBSD to ARMv9 architecture, can anyone give me some advices?


----------



## crsd (May 24, 2010)

http://wiki.freebsd.org/FreeBSD/arm


----------

